# Why no Hi-mod label for this 2013 EVO



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

SUPERSIX EVO RED RACING

SUPERSIX EVO RED RACING - SuperSix EVO - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013

The specs indicate it is a Hi-mod frame. And the Hi-mod logo can be seen on the seat stay.
Why didn't Cannondale use Hi-mod in the name of the bike? 
Hi-mod is used in the names of the other EVO's that use the Hi-mod carbon.

Yes, I'm aware of 1.800. bikesusa


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

metoou2 said:


> SUPERSIX EVO RED RACING
> 
> SUPERSIX EVO RED RACING - SuperSix EVO - Elite Road - Road - Bikes - 2013
> 
> ...


Dunno but mine was definitely Hi-Mod. 

The other interesting thing is they seemed to have changed the decals on a few of the EVO pictures. The Hi Mod Dura Ace now has "6" on the top tube, chainstay, and fork with "supersix evo" on the seat tube. Same with the black Ultegra Di2.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just took a look at what you pointed out. Seems they would want continuity throughout the line up, but maybe not.

I have always liked the paint schemes that say Super Six on the top tube.

Trauma, have you added any more info to that Thread regarding the SiSl2's?


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

The Red Racing name substituted the Hi-Mod label. The bike is very much a Hi-Mod frame and is probably the coolest looking model in the line up (IMO of course). As for the 6 logos those are Japan specific images that seem to have bled into the rest of the website. The bikes in Japan have to say SuperSixEvo and everywhere else they can just say EVO.


----------



## Tommy d. (Aug 12, 2012)

Bad Ronald said:


> The bikes in Japan have to say SuperSixEvo and everywhere else they can just say EVO.


Interesting - Care to explain more?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tommy d. said:


> Interesting - Care to explain more?


Another member posted that Mr. Bad is a former Cannondale employee who still maintains contacts with the co. 

It would be nice if he WOULD offer more info. But look at his post count. He typically just drops a nugget of info and then disappears. 

bravo


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

metoou2 said:


> Another member posted that Mr. Bad is a former Cannondale employee who still maintains contacts with the co.
> 
> It would be nice if he WOULD offer more info. But look at his post count. He typically just drops a nugget of info and then disappears.
> 
> bravo


When BR speaks...you must listen


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

trauma-md said:


> When BR speaks...you must listen


Hey many, I'm with ya...............

Mr. Bad has some inside skinny, I'm tuned in when he decides to share.

Problem is he don't share much.

I don't get his angle, might be some sort of power and control thing he enjoys.
Certainly not a very community oriented type of Forum member. Not sure why he even bothers to be a part RBR.

NO biggie, when I really want to know what's up I message a guy in Taiwan who associates with Cannondale employees over there.


----------



## Bad Ronald (May 18, 2009)

Hey I'm just a busy guy...Not trying to withhold what I am able to share  The naming difference is due to a mega corporation in Japan already owning the name. 

-R


----------

